# New betta sorority! Name suggestions?



## Tralyn (Dec 2, 2011)

After having an empty 15g tank for 3 months, I finally decided to start it back up again! It used to be a community tank with some platys, mollies, a baby pleco, and my gorgeous delta tail betta Thundersnow, who passed away 2 months ago. I was devastated. He was mysteriously sick a few weeks prior to that and in quarantine in a 2 gallon tank. He was the gentlest betta I've ever had. He would let African dwarf frogs ride on his back around the tank  The mollies, platys, and pleco have been moved to my dad's 55g back in June prior to a vacation because it was a lot easier for sitter to look after one tank rather than two. Deciding that I missed my betta too much and felt lonely without one, I decided to get a bunch! So after much research, I now have a betta sorority with 8 gorgeous girls! I have 7 veiltails and 1 crowntail!

The gal in charge is "Alpha", a beautiful white with bluish purple fins.
Second in command is "Big Red", a solid red.
Then there's also little "Raspberry", a solid red with purple dots
And also "Blue Electra", a stunning solid electric blue with a black head
"Shimmer" who is a solid white with a pink tint who's tail shimmers a beautiful 
teal green in certain light
And this one is my favorite, "Jewel" the crowntail and the smallest but by no 
means the weakest. I call her my Crown Jewel!

I also have 2 lady's with no names yet. Looking for name suggestions.
One is a gray and blue with stripes sort of like a danio and the other is white with red fins! I'm really not sure what to call them so suggestion would be appreciated!


----------



## Tralyn (Dec 2, 2011)

So, I no longer need a name for the blue and grey striped one. It seems the girls did some fighting in the few hours that I was at work.


----------

